# whats your favorite crap cigar?



## David (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok we all like to talk about and smoke great hand made fine cigars but I was just wondering what your favorite crap cigar is? Oh you know the kind I am talking about the ones that are machine made and rolled in paper, maybe they have a plastic tip and are sold by the cash register at the gas and sip. The ones you might buy when headed out to the lake when no one is looking. They go by the name of Swisher Sweet, Tampa Nugget, Backwoods, etc… 

I only want to know about the low brow stuff if you can buy it at your tobacconist it is too hi class only the paper box cellophane rapped mini-mart or drug store types sold next to the Bugle Boy cigarette tobacco and the Apple Jack chew. 

I like the Back Woods but Swishers will do in a pinch.


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

I can honestly say I only smoke handmade cigars. I'm not a snob or anything, but if I don't have a real cigar with me or don't have the time I just don't smoke. Life's to short for bad cigars :w


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2004)

Treyjo43 said:


> I can honestly say I only smoke handmade cigars. I'm not a snob or anything, but if I don't have a real cigar with me or don't have the time I just don't smoke. Life's to short for bad cigars :w


I don't smoke them anymore either but they were my introduction to cigars and for that they will always have a foul tasting place in my hart.
u


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

> only the paper box cellophane rapped mini-mart or drug store types sold next to the Bugle Boy cigarette tobacco and the Apple Jack chew.


In that case, I'd say it would have to be the Cuesta-Rey #95 3 paks.
They come in a paper box that is cellophane rapped and are sold in drug stores....


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

And the Cuesta-Rey #1884's

And lets not forget about Lancers


----------



## bryan_h (May 12, 2004)

Ive never had one from a gas station. I have a few friends that, when they see that I have a cigar, will go get a Swisher, or a Black&Mild from their car or apartment and smoke with me. That stuff smells really foul, and I cant imagine even wanting to smoke one. My first was an AVO, so I dont think I'll ever go to a gas station for cigars.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Since I started to enjoy cigars on a more regular basis about 1.5 yrs ago, I stick to handmade only. HOWEVER, as a kid I, along with my party buddies, would pick up a pack of Colts. Those are wine-dipped and plastic tipped...maybe only available in my home country of Canada? In any case, they did the trick for a bunch of guys who wanted to pretend they were smoking real cigars. 

Hell, we wouldn't even have known how to clip and light a real cigar...that fear alone probably kept us from trying to go into those fancy and musky smelling cigar shops.

Funny...when I think of Colts now, I also think immediately of binge-drinking and hurling my cookies....nice product memory association!


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2004)

kscotty said:


> Since I started to enjoy cigars on a more regular basis about 1.5 yrs ago, I stick to handmade only. HOWEVER, as a kid I, along with my party buddies, would pick up a pack of Colts. Those are wine-dipped and plastic tipped...maybe only available in my home country of Canada? In any case, they did the trick for a bunch of guys who wanted to pretend they were smoking real cigars.
> 
> Hell, we wouldn't even have known how to clip and light a real cigar...that fear alone probably kept us from trying to go into those fancy and musky smelling cigar shops.
> 
> Funny...when I think of Colts now, I also think immediately of binge-drinking and hurling my cookies....nice product memory association!


kscotty: Yours is exactly my experience except my friends and I would buy swishers. Nothing will accentuate binge drinking and the subsequent hangover like smoking an entire box of those babies. Ah to be 18 again!!


----------



## wouldestous (Jan 1, 2000)

topper with the extra oscuro ct broadleaf wrapper. also marsh and wheelings arent too bad.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Try not to smoke crap cigars any more, but do have fond memories of Swisher Sweets and Tampa Jewels ,which were the height of sophistication when I was in high school in the 60's, course it could have been that a honey I was sweet on gave me a box of them for Christmas. Frank B


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Haven't had one since 1970, my old paper route favorite, "Wolf Bros. Rum Soaked Crookettes." With a bag of sunflower seeds, of course.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I used to smoke Backwoods Smokes when I was fishing with my grandfather all the time. He used to smoke Swisher Sweets. He was from Pittsburg area and I have a question about the name he used for cigars or perhaps Swisher Sweets. He called them toebee's. Anyone heard that before. Hey when I got older and wanted to smoke a "good" cigar, I used to smoke Black Watch. Don't see them around anymore but the still taste good in memory.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I agree with the comments above... I only smoke handrolled. I prefer the larger ring sizes and most if not all of the machine mades are much smaller. If I found a large ring machine made I would certainly try them. Who knows....

Take time to enjoy a good cigar... don't smoke crap! Many hand made sticks can be found for a reasonable price. Evaluate the cost of the cigar with the time and enjoyment you will spend smoking it... you may find that it's a very inexpensive "little luxury".

"Cheap" smokes for me would include Flor de Olivas, Cupidos and Occidental HSGs. They are mostly $2 a stick or less... not bad in today's world of $2.00+ gallon gasoline.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Talking about airing your dirty laundry! u 

I first ventured from Lucky Strike ufiltered, to rolling my own with zig zags and tops, to Natural American Spirit cigs, then finally "quit smoking" to Antonio y Cleopatra (AYC) short filler natural leaf "cigars". I eventually found myself in a real tobaccoist and bought some Fuente Curly heads at $1.25 a piece and have not gone back to drugstore cigars since. Oops I can't say that; I had a pouch of Backwoods cheroots on a golf outing in Pipestem W. Virginia once when I forgot my Nalgeneador. Not that I have evolved much above these sticks since; I like cheap cigars and usually buy seconds, bundles, and sandwiches more than the fancy box sticks. 

Drug store cigars are now more expensive than what you can get quality hand rolled cigars for on cigarbid.com auctions. I ended up with a box of 25 Professor Sila (never heard of them but supposedly they sold for $200 in the boom) coronas for $13. That same $13 would get you many fewer of the inferior drugstore cigars. No reason to smoke drugstore stogies unless you can't find or mooch them anywhere else  

I gotta say from memory if I had to pick a drug store stick again it would likely be a cheroot (Backwoods or the like) as they seem to put a little more effort into the flavor than into appearance as as Antonio y Cleopatra (AYC) does.

Matt


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *God*
> They are mostly $2 a stick or less... not bad in today's world of $2.00+ gallon gasoline.


Why is $2.00/gallon of gas expensive?
An average of $0.50 (1/4 the price) of that $2 goes to State and Federal fuel taxes. That puts the price of a gallon of gas @ $1.50/gallon. Considering all the efforts it takes to produce that gallon, exploration, development, extraction, transportation, refinement, and transportation to the pump, I'd say $1.50 is pretty dang cheap.

Consider this, if gas cost the same as bottled water it would cost over 8 bucks a gallon!

God made a good point about cigars when he said:


> Evaluate the cost of the cigar with the time and enjoyment you will spend smoking it... you may find that it's a very inexpensive "little luxury"


I'd say the same thing about gas. If your car gets 20 mpg and the "cost" of gas w/o taxes is 1.50/ pg, and you're driving 70 mph, you just spent $5.25 for that hour of driving.

How many of us regularly pay more than that for an hour of cigar smoking?


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

OK, Dutch....good points. However when I stop to fill up my Yukon XL (glug, glug, glug) :z it still hurts to remember those days not too long ago when I was paying $1.20 a gallon!

Yeah, yeah...now you're thinking "well don't drive a gas guzzler"........but I have to...it's the American way!  

Anyway, I will do whatever I have to in order to continue justifying my cigar habit of 2-4 sticks a week....right now I'm telling my wife that it helps to relax me, which in turn keeps my blood pressure in check! heh-heh......


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not to keep bringing this up as a knock against the famed Cuban Cohiba Robusto, but i've had a bundle of 50 Don Asa's i got off of c-bid.com for under $20. let them age for half a year, and you have the same "nutty" flavor of a CoRo at 20000% cheaper prices.
hmmm... $15 Euro for a CoRo, or <$.35? i think i'll take less than 35 cents.

seriously though, i have only had cheapo drug store cigars 1 time, and that was when i was on a business trip to Hawaii and my sticks got ultra over humidified, so i went and grabbed some of those "black n milds". 
they did in a pinch, reminded me of some nasty british style pipe tobacco though...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

We have a field with cows across the road & since I'm so fond of that barnyard flavor, I'm thinking about getting me some Zig Zags and.......


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

favorite crap cigar?

Opus X  j/k


----------



## NASHVILLETITANS (Jun 7, 2004)

El CrapO....... Mine has to be the Parodi's...........i still smoke one on occasion. I get them from Walgreens for 2.79 a 5er. Good for a day at the fishin hole..................no need to humidify! =0)
Nash


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

In a pinch, it has to be Swisher Sweets. Man, am I glad a pinch doesn't happen too often!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm not real versed on the cheaper/flavored cigars. I've had a couple of Swisher Sweets, they didn't make me vomit but I wouldn't show them off at the cigar bar either.  A local cigar shop has a house brand that has some cheapies (he also sells better quality house brand stuff, but that's beside the point) that aren't bad. I usually keep a few flavored/cheap cigars around for when the wife wants to smoke with me. It's good to take a couple of pulls from them to make sure I'm spending my money the right way.


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

My friend, whom I have slapped many times for this, likes to buy the cheapest crap known to man. And I have to give props to the King Edward (sp?) cigars, as they are the only rolled up bunch of tobacco (I can't even call it a cigar) that has made me gag. It was amazing. u


If I were forced to smoke a cheap machine made, I would have to go with Havana Honeys or Black and Milds. Swisher Sweets taste like licking a steel pole, at least Havana Honeys and Black and Milds taste like flavored steel poles.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm 58 and don't have all that much time left so no crap for me....

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

c2000 said:


> I'm 58 and don't have all that much time left so no crap for me....
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Hey Jerry, you need to babysit Pauls (PDS) smokes when he goes on vacation. I hear he has a few dogrockets you could smoke for him while he is away!!
:r


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

okie2 said:


> Hey Jerry, you need to babysit Pauls (PDS) smokes when he goes on vacation. I hear he has a few dogrockets you could smoke for him while he is away!!
> :r


 I got a hunch that Pauls dog rockets are better than my "super premium" cigars I usually smoke.............

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Haven't seen them in twenty years: La Cristina Crooks.


----------



## roadie (May 23, 2004)

Backwoods. I think they are the best value around.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

My father wouldn't buy them even if there WAS a tobacconist close to him. However, if I give him cigars, he really enjoys them. He likes the anything I give to him...but he inhales (is a cigarette smoker also) and so I have to watch him...

Anyhow...I digress...

My father DOES smoke Backwoods...so I suppose, that being my only experience with a "crap cigar", would be my favorite...it's really not a bad smoke...kind of cool looking in it's rough construction.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

when i go to my favorite cigar store...the cigars are moist and in my opinion unsmokable...i will buy a few and take em home for a few months then try em...since this isnt for the purpose of filling a humi but just being courteous to the guy that owns the store(a friend).i have found that the 5 packs of "joselpiedra... petite cetros" to be not bad at all(after a few months at the right humidity)and a good price for canada about 24$can for a 5 pack.

sorry if its still a cuban cigar but this is the "bottom of the barrel"for me.

kscotty...ever try the "century sams"???i havnt but they are for sale in every gas station in the country.

derrek


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My favorite crap cigars are the fake Cubans I acquire so I can gift them to seagarsmoker at the various herfs.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Ritmeester Ones. With Sumatra/Java leaf. Yummi!


----------



## SFCEd (Jun 19, 2004)

Schimmelpenninck V.S.O.P., Dutch machine made. Got a box of 25 for $10 about 3 years ago and I still have a few left. They are a small step above swisher sweets IMHO.


----------



## derspiess (Jun 17, 2004)

The Dutch said:


> Why is $2.00/gallon of gas expensive?


'Cuz like 5 years ago it was $1 a gallon, maybe?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It's got nothing to do with crap cigars, but 40 some years ago (I was a kid), I remember seeing gas at about $0.13 per gallon. My Dad was driving of course.

:z


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah hat I remember the tender age of 17 buying gas at 19.9 for my 67 ChevyII SS,and stealin my dads' Dutch Masters, White Owls Tampa Nuggets,or what ever cigar he was into at the time...I'd give a few to my buds in school on Fri.and we'd meet up at the kids' house who's parents weren't home that night,drink beer,smoke cigars,and act superior to those guys who only smoked those puny cigarettes.We thought we were..These days you can find some good deals on hand made factory over runs,or seconds most for $!-$2 a stick,if you buy 50-75 at a time...so for a daily smoke that's usually the way I go.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

derspiess said:


> 'Cuz like 5 years ago it was $1 a gallon, maybe?


And how does that fact make it expensive - especially when juxtaposed with the cost of premium cigars? BTW, the last time I checked, benzine was 1.159 euros/*litre* in Italy (Thats over $5.40/gal)


----------



## derspiess (Jun 17, 2004)

The Dutch said:


> And how does that fact make it expensive - especially when juxtaposed with the cost of premium cigars? BTW, the last time I checked, benzine was 1.159 euros/*litre* in Italy (Thats over $5.40/gal)


Whether or not that makes it expensive, the fact that it costs twice as much as it did not long ago makes it at least *seem* pretty expensive. And isn't the price of gasoline in Europe artificially high?


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

derspiess said:


> Whether or not that makes it expensive, the fact that it costs twice as much as it did not long ago makes it at least *seem* pretty expensive. And isn't the price of gasoline in Europe artificially high?


Well, "seem" and "is" are very different things. And increased regulations on the industry doesn't help the cost either. Most counrties in Europe have a much higher tax on petrol/benzine (like 2/3 of the cost) than the US.


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorite crap cigars have to be Garcia Y Vega. You can get a fiver at the drugstore for like 3 dollars. That's actually what got me into cigars. My friends all started smoking cigarrettes, but I decided to get these instead. Not too bad actually, considering what it is - better than white owl, backwoods, etc, but nowhere close to a real premium cigar...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

UK petrol is 0.9gbp/litre... thats $1.66/l... so what, about $6.20/gallon? and it's pretty much all tax as far as I'm aware...


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

La Flordita


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Would have to be Antonio cleopatra (sp)? but been a while since I've had one and doubt I ever will again, kinda hard to drive a Yugo after driving a Cadi.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Treyjo43 said:


> Life's to short for bad cigars :w


Amen brother! I can't remember the last time I smoked anything that wasn't hand made. Especially now that I've quit smoking cigarettes, if it's not a premium or a Cuban then I'm not smoking it. I'm far from being a snob, but I work hard so when I sit down to enjoy a cigar it's going to be a good one!


----------



## The Rev (Feb 26, 2005)

A newbie post so please delineate accordingly:
I go with handmade/long filler as my base line. The only reason I smoke cheapos is because I have to put my cigars down all the time when I am on call (always) and I just can't bear to keep re-lighting my good ones again and again. 
I have six boxes of cheapos in my fridgador in the shed. I got the Oro Cubanos, Don Elias and Cremosa Cubanos two fers in the robusto size at Cigars International. I think they worked out to about 75 cents a smoke. Yes, there are all the inconsistency probs. and a few frayed at the cap. But, they are all boom remnants etc.. all have some age on them and at 75 cents a pop, I have to say they'll do in a pinch. I have even smoked a few gems. the DEs have four years of box aging on them, still no plume--not a good sign, but the last inch is pretty darn good for the price on all three of these. Just a little info from a newbie.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't smoke "crap" cigars. Life Is too short.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The Prince said:


> I don't smoke "crap" cigars. Life Is too short.


Well said.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I also don't smoke crap cigars anymore. I used to smoke "Wolf Bros. Rum Soaked Crookettes." I loved those things. They pretty much defined my smoking when I was young (18-22) until I got out of the service. Then I'd go to Canada (south of Detroit)  to buy (at the time) cheap cuban cigars. Then I quit for 20 years. Got back into cigar about 1 1/2 years ago. Smoked some Garica Y Vega but but quickly found the handmades and haven't looked back. Although those "Wolf Bros. Rum Soaked Crookettes." bring back alot of fond memories. Do they still make those things?
:u


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Amen brother! I can't remember the last time I smoked anything that wasn't hand made. Especially now that I've quit smoking cigarettes, if it's not a premium or a Cuban then I'm not smoking it. I'm far from being a snob, but I work hard so when I sit down to enjoy a cigar it's going to be a good one!


Man ain't that the truth, so many things that have to be done before the time and peace required are available to enjoy that hour of pleasure. I'm not a snob either but it has to be a good stick or I'm really disappointed and feel I've wasted an opportunity. When ya get to be in ya late 40's time is a valuble commodity and not to be wasted on a bad cigar. IMHO

On vacation in Okie we smoked about half of what we brought and still came back with only the top shelf of our 32 count otterbox empty thanks to Alan, Greg and Mike. Then we get home and theres more waiting...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

In all honesty, I've smoke so called premiums that were far bigger dog-rockets than some of the machine made. For me, the Robert Burns Blackwatch and Shimmelpenninck VSOP and Duets are good "el-cheepo" machine made cigars. As to the "drug store" variety, I have partaken of the forbidden Dutch Masters fruit. Forgive me for I have sinned . . .


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

ive been getting a free cigar with my purchases from international cigar experts , and that cigar is the CABRERAS SUMATRA PREMIUM CIGARS , damn what a tasty cigar . i see they have a maduro version too . im thinking of getting a pack for $59 , seen the same pack of $59 go for $489 in australia ? i feel like slapping that vendor in the face for inflated profit .


----------



## KC2VVJ (Oct 2, 2014)

A great cigar at a great price for me are the Victor Sinclair Cigarillos, box of 100 for 50 bucks and they smoke decently. Also La Differencia Cubana is a fav of mine. Cusano M1 as well


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I smoke "Free Cuba" maduros on car rides sometimes. I know, nasty habit, I'm trying to kick it, but what will I do with all those cheap little cigars then?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just finished off a box of 50 MOCAMBO WILDE CIGARRILLOS. The wife asked me to get her some of these to try out and she didn't like them, so I smoked them. I actually thought they weren't horrible by any means. OK for a quickie smoke in a pinch....


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

I like General Grants for a buck a piece . If you like it it's not crap .


----------



## The Horseman's Head (Sep 30, 2014)

Kentucky Cheroots. Smokey, just how I like 'em


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

wallydog said:


> I like General Grants for a buck a piece . If you like it it's not crap .


I've seen those in the CI magazine and wondered how they were.

I smoke Backwoods on occasion. They're the perfect length for my 20 minute drive to school.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Liga Privada #9 , thought many would say my Tabak Especials are crap, which just leaves more for me. :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

When CVS was getting out of the tobacco business about a month ago, I bought a lot of machine mades at 75% off. 72 AyC Grenadiers, over 100 various Parodi sizes, a box of GyV Miniatures, 24 Rigoletto Black Jacks, and 120 Travis Club Straights.  Dutch Masters Presidents were the only all HLT I bought. They were on sale $13 for a box of 50. I bought four boxes and gave two to my 78 year old neighbor. He loves Swishers and was tickled to get them. I don't think machine made equals crap. But, in the spirit of the original 10 year old post, I'll say The Dutch Masters President, because they meet the OP's requirement of all HTL and because they were so cheap. The others I bought are damn tasty cigars in their own right.


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

Two cheap cigars that are always stocked in our household are Swisher wood tips and Cuban Delight churchills which are about a buck and a half per in a box of 50 from Thompsons. We do a lot of entertaining, and invariably, one or more non-smokers will suddenly claim aficionado status and want to enjoy a smoke as well. No use wasting a high end stick on a low end palate so I maintain a small cache of cheaper stuff to give away. And truth be told, the Cuban Delights are not that bad and they tend to be out of stock often, so somebody is obviously buying them. As to the Swishers, well, that is a holdback from evenings in college long ago, when we felt that we had reached the apex of sophistication. I still enjoy one from time to time, especially when I don't have the time to properly enjoy anything more.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't say I have a favorite anything yet, but since I read these threads from first post to last I was confused about the $2.00 gasoline reference until I took note of the date. This thread started in 2004 and then sat idle for nine years! Congrats to darksmoke for bringing it back to life.


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

Mocoondo said:


> Two cheap cigars that are always stocked in our household are Swisher wood tips and Cuban Delight churchills which are about a buck and a half per in a box of 50 from Thompsons. We do a lot of entertaining, and invariably, one or more non-smokers will suddenly claim aficionado status and want to enjoy a smoke as well. No use wasting a high end stick on a low end palate so I maintain a small cache of cheaper stuff to give away. And truth be told, the Cuban Delights are not that bad and they tend to be out of stock often, so somebody is obviously buying them. As to the Swishers, well, that is a holdback from evenings in college long ago, when we felt that we had reached the apex of sophistication. I still enjoy one from time to time, especially when I don't have the time to properly enjoy anything more.


*Good point Ryan. Sharing some choice smokes with "instant aficionados" is not a good thing. At least with lesser priced cigars, you can still offer something without breaking open the treasure chest.*


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I am not sure why anyone would smoke a 'Crap cigar' when you can get at least good, average flavor at Cigar Bid for $2 per stick any day of the week.
.....One cigar I love is the Pinar del Rio Tres Ligas Maduro Limitado, sold at Thompson for around $2.50per stick. Over the past year I have smoked some VERY AVERAGE, VERY GENERIC, and VERY OVER-PRICED Maduro wrapped cigars like the regular Maduro lines by La Gloria Cubana, Pinolero, Macanudo, Punch, Partagas, and AVO. None are nearly as good as the crisp, medium, burnt tobacco flavor the Tres Ligas offers along with an awesome draw. Rated '90'! Highly recommended.
Tres Ligas By Pinar Del Rio Toro Maduro - Thompson Cigar


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Philly Titans.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL @ the noob resurrecting a 9 year old thread. Didn't realize it until about 7 posts in, where they're discussing $2.00/gal gas . . . !!!


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, since the subject has been resurrected, the cheapest cigar I've smoked and liked is a $1.75 CI MISTAKE, but even that is handmade.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I like Don Linos...


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Treyjo43 said:


> I can honestly say I only smoke handmade cigars. I'm not a snob or anything, but if I don't have a real cigar with me or don't have the time I just don't smoke. Life's to short for bad cigars :w


This 100% I just don't see the need to move away from this thinking.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

I saw the $2/gallon and wanted to know where I needed to move to. It sucks filling up a Silverado once a week at $3.50! I started with Swishers, and graduated to Garcia y Vega. I started smoking handmades in college and haven't looked back. If it's not handmade, I'm probably not smoking it. That being said, most of my purchases come from Cbid, and I keep most of my stuff in the $2-$4 range. RyJ, Camacho, Torano... just gotta keep an eye out for it.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> I saw the $2/gallon and wanted to know where I needed to move to. It sucks filling up a Silverado once a week at $3.50! I started with Swishers, and graduated to Garcia y Vega. I started smoking handmades in college and haven't looked back. If it's not handmade, I'm probably not smoking it. That being said, most of my purchases come from Cbid, and I keep most of my stuff in the $2-$4 range. RyJ, Camacho, Torano... just gotta keep an eye out for it.


Well I know someone who gripes about gas going up a nickel but doesn't think twice about going into the quickie store once or twice a day to buy a bottle of water. $3.50 gas isn't bad when you're paying $8.00 for water... Crap cigar would probably be a well rested Remedios...


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

rah0785 said:


> .....I am not sure why anyone would smoke a 'Crap cigar' when you can get at least good, average flavor at Cigar Bid for $2 per stick any day of the week.
> [/url]


1) TIME? We all have moments when we'd like to smoke, but know there's not enough time for el-sticko Biggos. AND, we all know the disappointment with re-lighting...whether a couple of hours later, or the next day...whatever.

2) FLAVOR? Is it really such a stretch for some to imagine that there are some MM's which are quite tasty? Several bring some unique tastes. I'm a Parodi & De Nobili fan, for sure. The 'Italian-style' cigar is actually a 100% American Puro. I love the peppery and hickory tones on them. In a hand-made world of prime-rib and filet mignon blends, you can't tell me there's no room for bacon-cheesburgers & BBQ?.

3) CONVENIENCE? Parodi, Schimmelpennick, Villiger, are all dry-cured and pre-cut. It's nice to be able leave something in the car/truck without having to worry about rH, and temp. Grab and go is convenient sometimes. Villiger Exports remind me of a large pack of gum, LOL. Only instead of pulling the waxpaper off of a stick, you're getting a STICK, LOL.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Bayamo and oior Fuentes.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

Cleaning out my subscribed threads and found this one again. A month later I do have a favorite "crap" cigar. I ordered a 25 pack(5 X 5packs)of the Panter Dominican Coronas. The have a gold ribbon imbedded in the cellophane halfway up the cigar like the old pink bubble-gum cigar wrappers. But the cigar itself is mild and pleasant with many of the flavor notes that I enjoy in the other hand-made Dominicans I've tried. They are available online for a buck a stick.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

any of the Tatuaje small panatelas. Can't be beat at $2/stick and you aren't compromising anything but duration.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Two words. El Bubble. Even though they are machine made, they offer flavors that I get from no other cigar.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> any of the Tatuaje small panatelas. Can't be beat at $2/stick and you aren't compromising anything but duration.


Mike, what source do you use for the petitie Tats?

I'm searching for them online right now...


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

dcmain said:


> Mike, what source do you use for the petitie Tats?
> 
> I'm searching for them online right now...


the Petite Cabs sell low on CA both 5ers and by the box, Atlantic and CAYP have the Petite Tats and Reservas at a good price. That's where I pick them up anyway.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2009)

both Munimakers and Toppers are decent short filler smokes in a pinch - especially with some aging


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

My dad used to smoke Castellas and Manikins - they came in little flat tins. OMG they were rough. I mean rough. Made my eyeballs bleed. I figured I'd go one way or another... either never smoke a cigar again in my life or begin the quest for a decent smoke. I went for the latter because I figured there has to be _something_ to cigars... they can't all be as rough as those Castellas or Manikin smokes. I was right.


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

I like em but people call Quorums crap. They're not exciting but I can rely on them for a decent smoke.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Garcia y Vega Presidente.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I used to smoke Backwoods 20+ years ago. Haven't had 1 since. My grandfather used to smoke White Owls and Dutch Masters back in the 60s. I remember as a kid that we always bought boxes of cigars for grandpa for his birthday and Christmas.


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Bandidos cheroots. They are great once you tie one on and feel like burning 'em for hours hanging out. Hate to waste good cigars when I get pissed, cause I wouldn't remember if I enjoyed them or not.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Many of these "Crap" cigars were all one could buy not long ago. B&M cigar shops were almost non existent in many rural areas until the internet came along.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Billb1960 said:


> I used to smoke Backwoods 20+ years ago. Haven't had 1 since. My grandfather used to smoke White Owls and Dutch Masters back in the 60s. I remember as a kid that we always bought boxes of cigars for grandpa for his birthday and Christmas.


We must have had the same Granddad.


----------

